# Sonnen: ''Bisping owes me an apology''



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Fighters Only spoke to Chael Sonnen today to confirm that his suspension is now expired. The recent middleweight title contender confirmed that it is, and that he is now able to compete in mixed martial arts under any athletic commission.

The conversation also touched on this past weekend’s fight between Michael Bisping and Jorge Rivera, and of course the post-fight aftermath which left Bisping facing disciplinary measures at the hands of the UFC.

“I did see Michael Bisping's fight, and I was very disappointed in his behaviour. Spitting on Jorge Riviera's cornermen brought disgrace to himself, to the sport, and to all fighters, me included. That's why, first and foremost, Michael Bisping owes ME an apology,” Sonnen said.

“As someone with much more experience than him, at a much higher level of competition, I am his superior and his behavior warrants an apology to me. Now you might say that's a bit of abstract reasoning... but there's another reason he better apologize to me first, and it has to do with his own self-interest. 

“I happen to know, from one of my very highly-placed sources at the UFC, that Michael Bisping's ‘goodwill account’ is seriously overdrawn with the company. He's on very thin ice wearing really sharp skates, if you know what I mean. So, there are only TWO possible outcomes for him: He can fight ME, or he can get released. 

“He needs to fight me to keep his job. But...and this is a big but...I don't HAVE to fight Michael Bisping to keep MY job. If I decide not to fight him, they'll set me up with some other contender I can ridicule, then pound into fine powder. But Bisping's got me, or he's GONE. I hold the "whip hand" in this deal; so if he wants to feed his family without going on the ‘dole’ (UK slang for welfare -ed.), he better apologize. 

“Once he agrees to do that, I'll decide what form his apology should take. I may want a singing apology. I may want him to choreograph and perform a little "apology dance". I may make him kiss my ring like I'm the Pope, or kneel before me like I'm the King and he's being knighted. I'm not sure what I'll decide on...but he does owe me an apology.”

http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=6355


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, chael Sonnen has a high opinion of himself.

I highly doubt that what he says is fact... could talk himself into this matchup though,


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

truth is it does seem that Sonnen really defiantly wants this fight and he might very well just talk himself into it.

I would fcuking piss myself if Bisping beats that [email protected], and if I was Bisping I would seriosuly insist that he pass's a p1ss test before he steps into the octagon, medical excuses or not fighting on those drugs is an unfair advantage.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

hahaha and it BEGINS!

The sh*ttalk of the century dingdingding ROUUUUUnd 1

Thank you for that interesting read!


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Got to hand it to Sonnen. 

After the Rivera fight, I'd doubt Bisping would be one to get easily wound up again, with childish insults and silly name calling. However, Sonnen has gone straight to the bone and is cleverly playing on any potential mental weaknesses straight from the off.

Got to hand it to him.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Is Sonnen still on suspension from the UFC from his 'money laundering' rap?


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Killstarz said:


> Is Sonnen still on suspension from the UFC from his 'money laundering' rap?


Think it ended on March 2nd. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

“I did see Chael Sonnen's fight, and I was very disappointed in his use of performance enhancing drugs. Chael taking performance enhancers brought disgrace to himself, to the sport, and to all fighters, me included. That's why, first and foremost, Chael Sonnen owes ME an apology,” Scarecrow said.

Fixed.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Scarecrow said:


> “I did see Chael Sonnen's fight, and I was very disappointed in his use of performance enhancing drugs. Chael taking performance enhancers brought disgrace to himself, to the sport, and to all fighters, me included. That's why, first and foremost, Chael Sonnen owes ME an apology,” Scarecrow said.
> 
> Fixed.


haha yeah.

I expect something like that from Bisping as a reply


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

the thing os, as much as i usually love Sonnens trash talking, perhaps over the last few months he has given his future opponents maybe a little bit 'too' much amunition?


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

UFC wont allow Bisping to include Sonnens "roids" issue into his insults.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I respect Chael's restraint, I would think he would go for an attack on his wife and kids first but he decided to go with his own megalomania. 










Well played Mr Sonnen well played.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

This guy is awesome! He brings some great humor! He brings stuff to the game that nobody else can even get close to, he rocks!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's fairly apparent what Chael is doing, and I love it. The best thing about this is he's clearly given every other fighter on the planet more than enough ammunition to counter, but he simply doesn't care. He'll either deny it, or continue onward without a thought as to what's been said about him in return. 

Chael Sonnen does not give a FU*K what you think, and if you don't like it, you can suck his fu*king cock. Little did you know, upon purchasing his PPVs, you have just kissed his ass. Chael Sonnen is fed up with your shit, and he's going to kill you.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It's fairly apparent what Chael is doing, and I love it. The best thing about this is he's clearly given every other fighter on the planet more than enough ammunition to counter, but he simply doesn't care. He'll either deny it, or continue onward without a thought as to what's been said about him in return. Chael Sonnen simply does not care what you or any other person things, and that is ******* badass.


yeah he really doesn't give a f*ck about other people period.
I do not think that this is neccesarily a good thing but rather this, then be a guy behaving like an ass but desperatly want other people to like him....


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Pretty ironic that a roided up, criminal thinks Bisping is in trouble with the UFC


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

For a man with hypogonadism Chael sure has some stones


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

This is possibly the only fight where I would root for Bisbing. Or maybe if he fought a child-molesting puppy-kicking Nazi. Maybe.

Edit, actually, i would want them to right a three round, brutal, painful battle, ending in a double DQ. I don't think this is possible, but a boy can dream, right?


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Funny enough I give Bis a good shot at beating up Chael. I mean the only real danger that Bis has been in is getting Ko'd and Chael doesn't have that kinda power. Bis's TD is good and he has always been quick back up to his feet. I think stand up advantage to Bis and GnP to Chael but I can see Bis winning this fight. Howeve based on what Dana White said last night Bis has other things to worry about.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This article makes me so happy! Thank you for posting +1


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hate Sonnen. But somehow i love to hate him, i don't know.. it doesn't make any sense. I'd love to slap and then shake his hand for this interview.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I guess it's safe to say by now that Sonnen and Bisping will fight each other next, unless one of them gets injured or Sonnen has to go to jail. Dana loves this kind of drama when he's trying to hype a fight, and I can't blame him, it sells tickets.

The downside of this matchup is that it's so hard to cheer for either one of these scums. Then again, as long as the fight ends in brutal fashion or embarrassment, I'll have no reason to complain. Is it too far fetched to hope for a double knockout? ray02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol yeah Sonnen REALLY wants this fight, u can see he is trying to hard here


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh you guys, you still don't get it.




Chael Sonnen makes fun of himself and openly admits everything in interviews, etc so it's nearly impossible for his opponents to use that kind of thing as ammo in trash talk.



Unlike Bisping who takes offense to EVERYTHING and never owns up to it.






But yeah back on topic, Chael is a predator who has found his prey and now he's locked on. If Bisping doesn't want this fight he needs to plead hard to make it go away, otherwise the Chael train is just going to plow through until they have to set the fight up.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh god, poor Bisping, its a match of wits and Michael is too light for his division. He's gonna lose the fight before he even reaches the cage.

And yeah, as for as douchebags go, they both are, but you cheer for the one who makes it into a craft and has a passion for it. Sonnen.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

This guy....I just can't stay mad at him. :thumb02:


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

That is some grade A trash talk.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

chael is awesome


----------



## Catterman (Feb 1, 2011)

Im looking forward to seeing Chael MAKE bisbing apologize.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Bisping isnt 4 years old. He is smart enough to know what Chael is about and im sure it wont affect him. The reason the Jorge stuff bothered him is cuz they had met previously and chatted a bit and then Jorge who isnt known for this type of stuff comes out of nowhere with an internet barrage of insults.

With Chael, you know its coming. He is a clown. Nobody cares what clowns say, they are there for entertainment. Anderson was more upset with Vitor and Demian Maia than Chaels buffoonery. He is a joke.


Im willing to bet Bisping wont really care much what Mr. Justice is saying. Its a fight that will put him in title contention which seems to be what he wants. He should take the fight, build it up and have silly fans thinking he is all emotionally invested so they can make him $ and he and Chael both leave with fat paychecks.

I think it will be a good fight.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Sonnen loves to run his mouth its so funny he demands an apology from Bisping.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

ACTAFOOL said:


> Fighters Only spoke to Chael Sonnen today to confirm that his suspension is now expired. The recent middleweight title contender confirmed that it is, and that he is now able to compete in mixed martial arts under any athletic commission.
> 
> The conversation also touched on this past weekend’s fight between Michael Bisping and Jorge Rivera, and of course the post-fight aftermath which left Bisping facing disciplinary measures at the hands of the UFC.
> 
> ...


Ok...I actually...LOLed at this one. He's a GRADE A douche, but man does he come up with outlandish diatribes.

Fail Sonnen was short of saying ---> BISPING I AM YOUR FATHER...


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Breaking news Update: 

"Smokelaw1: Bisping owes me a sandwich"

Fighters Weakly caught up with Smokelaw1 outside his training center (waaaay outside...as in 15 miles away, the closest he's been in weeks) and got the following quote "As an MMA fan, with no experience other than training in Martial Arts and really digging MMA, I think Michael Bisping owes me a sandwich. if he doesn't pay up, I'm going to make him listen to (way worse than fighting him) Chael Sonnen for days on end while watching GIFs of the time Dan Henderson knocked 40 IQ points out of his head looping on a screen in front of him. 

I....WANT.....MY.....SANDWICH."



I have slightly more right to my sandwich than Chael Sonnen has to an apology. And I'm more likely to get it, I think. Let these two fight. Let them do so with Brass Knuckles with cobras in the octagon. And tigers. And hornets.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

haha yes lets!

and if there was a fight to ever go down in a double DQ....this is it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

And so it begins...

This is going to be the greatest fight buildup of all time. I'm ready for some white on whiter crime!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Hennessy said:


> haha yes lets!
> 
> and if there was a fight to ever go down in a double DQ....this is it. :thumbsup:



Sonnen's a dirty talker, not a dirty fighter. 




I can't waaaaaiiiittt for this PPV. I'd pay $70 to watch Sonnen rush in at the bell and drop Bisping then mount and smash.





Actually it's a fact UFC reps read this site so I better take that back before they up the PPV prices. :confused05:


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah like I already said I would pay good money to this one happen.

There is quite a lot of money to make for the UFC with this ifght I guess.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Bisping would lose a decision but he isnt going to get beaten up that in this fight.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Sonnen might be a douche, but he's my kind of douche.:thumb02:


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

While Sonnen may have an unorthodox approach to hyping a fight the guy isn’t stupid, he KNOWS sports are entertainment and unless you’re a Golden boy (something he’s not and will never be) the only way to guarantee a great payday is to create a personality people will pay for time and time again. Why do you think people watch so much mindless garbage on TV? People are curious to see the train wreck, its human nature to be attracted to intrigue and innuendo.

I would lack respect for Sonnen if he failed to deliver but the guy comes to fight and isn’t afraid of anyone.

How could you actually take anything this guy says in front of a camera or reporter serious? He’s saying this ridiculous stuff for one reason, so you will pay attention to him and pay to see him fight.

You have to admit it his remarks are far more clever and witty than any other MMA heal.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

*chael sonnen on wanting bisping apologises to him*



> All Blog PostsMy BlogAdd. Chael Sonnen on Michael Bisping "He can fight ME, or he can get released."Posted by MMA NEWS on March 4, 2011 at 2:00pm
> View MMA NEWS's blog
> .
> 
> ...


http://www.bjpenn.com/profiles/blog...+(BJPENN.COM+NEWS+BLOGS)&utm_content=FaceBook


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Sonnen V Bisping for #1 contender!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Sonnen is lucky to have a job at all.

Man, this would be one of those rare fights where I want both guys to lose.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

vandalian said:


> Sonnen is lucky to have a job at all.
> 
> Man, this would be one of those rare fights where I want both guys to lose.


Ya me too... biggest in-the-cage dirtbag V.S. outside-the-cage dirtbag. Bisping deserves what he gets, as does Sonnen. 

Bisping was absolutely atrocious and I don't like him getting paid $250,000 a fight to fight cans over and over for being an ambassador is unjust to the rest of MW. Sonnen, pathological liar, steroid user, criminal - but gift of gab - I'd like to see that verbal joust to totally mind f*** Bisping like he deserves to.

And after they'd fight - one's out of the picture... then the winner gets taken out of the picture by Anderson - that would do it for me.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Catterman said:


> Im looking forward to seeing Chael MAKE bisbing apologize.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

hahaha loving it

...and so it begins.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

I think that if Sonnen was talking about anyone else I would be bothered but for some reason I don't mind when he talks about bisping.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Lol, I hope that after the fight Sonnen walks up to him and starts yelling "APOLOGIZE!"


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im on chaels wagon till he retires, love this man and his talk and the fact that he can back it up, you can have c rated fights in 10/11 of the ppv fights and this fight and ill still pay for it because of this fight


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

Now that Chael isn't fighting/talking about Anderson, I ******* love him.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Chael sonnen owes anderson silva an apology, its easy to hate on bisping but if this fool is going to talk he needs to apologize to silva first then the fans. How is he gonna talk all that shit and lose. Then was caught for doping. I hate bisping but bisping is a saint compare to sonnen. All this trash talking is no good as he has no credibility. It may be funny but his trash talking is sad.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> *Chael sonnen owns anderson silva* an apology, its easy to hate on bisping but if this fool is going to talk he needs to apologize to silva first then the fans. How is he gonna talk all that shit and lose. Then was caught for doping. I hate bisping but bisping is a saint compare to sonnen. All this trash talking is no good as he has no credibility. It may be funny but his trash talking is sad.



Is that what they call a Freudian slip?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Is that what they call a Freudian slip?


I don't know but i think it may be to early in the morning which caused it.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Why does everyone loves this crap? Sonnen is obviously going to do this for literally every single fight he ever competes in until he retires, and I'm finding it boring already. Guy get's too much attention.

He's trying to make the beef between Bisping and Rivera personal to himself, he's another media-aided idiot fighter who still needs humbling, someone get him in with Palhares quick I want to see him subbed again.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

It never ceases to amaze me how many people just don't get Chael. They don't get his humor, his promotional tactics, or his pure awesomness. He doesn't believe the crap he says. It's never actually personal. But it IS interesting and funny as hell. This fight, and Chael's manipulation of the coverage, will produce a larger PPV draw than probably any other non-title main event this year. 

Bisping will get straight-up embarassed if they fight. He will spend the greater portion of 15 minutes on his back eating punches and elbows.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> He doesn't believe the crap he says.


Yes it is all crap.



> It's never actually personal.


Not so sure about that.



> But it IS interesting and funny as hell.


I don't understand this, he is so mouthy and annoying, I don't know how anyone could stand by him for more than 5 minutes without going postal. I don't know him but this is how he acts in interviews and in front of cameras and it's just immature.

That, and 15 of his 25 wins are by decision, 10 of his 11 losses are finishes, he doesn't have a lot to shout about.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I've never been in a situation where I enjoy Sonnen's shittalking, or been in a situation where I'd root for him...I feel dirty.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I've never been in a situation where I enjoy Sonnen's shittalking, or been in a situation where I'd root for him...I feel dirty.


You and me both.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sonnen bores the crap out of me with his repetative dry humor-attempts, but hey as long as he's doing it to Bisping and hopefully getting him pissed of with it then I'm all for it.
This matchup is epic and I can't wait. Man I hope this happens instead of Vitor. Everyon flood the forums requesting this fight and maybe it reaches UFC managment.
Hopefully it ends in a double groin-shot DQ!


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

The funny thing is, the majority of all people posting in this thread (myself included) are p*ssed at Sonnen or are sick of his trash talking....yet this thread has over 2.000 hits :thumb02:

so he seem to always get what he wants, attention.

I think you can compare Sonnen to a major car accident. no one whant's this stuff to happen but if you have the oppertunity to take a peek you will do it.
You just can't seem to look away....


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

why should i care about fake hate? chael is just like watching WWE except without the cool moves...its just a very very boring WWE

we all know hes just playing a character, nothing he says is serious, and we even know he doesnt believe the crap he says, so whats so entertaining? his opponent wont really care because they know its just to hype the fight

just like AS didnt give a damn, if its not for real then theres really nothing that interesting about it

when there is real hatred then its interesting...i dont get why ppl enjoy this fake crap so much and then go on to trash WWE when its the same exact thing but WWE does it a million times better

sure in the end they actually fight, but the fight would have been the same even if he never opened his mouth


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I like sonnon. Granted I have far more respect for someone who doesn't sound like an arrogant bastard. The type of people I hate are the people that think the are Gods gift too mma and blatenly just act like an ass that truly belive it. For example Tito. Kos, lisping. sonnon is a clown. It's all an act. Also unlike the otters I listed I think he is createive and funny and that's what it all boils down to. 

We all hat ass holes and the majority of us think it's act anh is just a clown. But the deciding factor is if your since of humor many of you don't like his jokes or think he's creative which is understandable. If you like the joke chance are you like him if you find the not funny or even annoying you probably not like him or even hate him or think he is just not worth your time.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It's called promoting people. the ufc is a fight promotion. Dana white is a fight promoter. So is every fighter to different degrees. The better promoter you are the more money you make. Chael has taken this concept, embraced it and run with it.

Go ahead and criticize him, insult him, hate him, what ever. But, every time he fights more people tune in. Every time he speaks mma sites explode.

Has Okami said anything lately? Nobody cares. Think he'll ever fight for the belt?

I guarantee Dana can't wait to get Chael back in the cage no matter what his outside problems are.

wouldn't surprise me a bit if chael got his instructions straight from Dana " Go make Bisping more popular"

"Yes uncle Dana"


winning.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

oldfan said:


> It's called promoting people. the ufc is a fight promotion. Dana white is a fight promoter. So is every fighter to different degrees. The better promoter you are the more money you make. Chael has taken this concept, embraced it and run with it.
> 
> Go ahead and criticize him, insult him, hate him, what ever. But, every time he fights more people tune in. Every time he speaks mma sites explode.
> 
> ...


this is understandable, but i dont understand the fans

sonnen doesnt believe what he says and no fighter will care about what he says because they know its just for the sake of attention and hype

the only ppl that seem to care and think its a big deal is the fans themselves, wich is pretty sad

its as if john cena called vince a ***...cena doesnt believe, vince knows its just part of the script, but the fans think its cool

and thats whats happening here, then these same fans go and bash WWE fans for liking ''fake fighting'', hypocrysy at its best:thumbsup:

sonnens antics are targeted for the gullable casual mma fan and some ''hardcore'' fans get a kick out of it for some reason


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't care how big of a douche Sonnen is because he makes the UFC and all his fights so much more entertaining and makes everything so personal, I love it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ballers101 said:


> I don't care how big of a douche Sonnen is because he makes the UFC and all his fights so much more entertaining and makes everything so personal, I love it.


As long as he loses in the end. :sarcastic12:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

You either love Chael or you don't. Why don't some of you haters watch his real interviews though? Like that Mike Straka interview. It was probably the most insightful and revealing interview I've ever heard. Talks about the psychologist he's been seeing because he keeps getting stuck in the same submissions, talks about the roughness of the mat, some words exchanged between him and Silva in the cage, how heartbroken he truly was after, tons of other stuff.




Part One







Part Two


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> this is understandable, but i dont understand the fans
> 
> sonnen doesnt believe what he says and no fighter will care about what he says because they know its just for the sake of attention and hype
> 
> ...


you dont deserve to follow mma if you are comparing it to wwe, sonnen is doing talking not fake fighting and obviously you are a big wwe fan otherwise you wouldn't know this info about their actors, sonnen could actually believe everythign he says you dont know that.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> You either love Chael or you don't.





ballers101 said:


> I don't care how big of a douche Sonnen is because he makes the UFC and all his fights so much more entertaining and makes everything so personal, I love it.


That is exactly the point.

As I was saying, this thread has over 2.000 hits now!
And most of them are the haters.

Basically, if I don't care about a topic or a fighter, I wouldn't even bother to read or write anything regarding this issue. But when it comes to Chael, EVERYBODY loves to get involved. The fans love to see or read him and the haters love to hate him.

That is perfect marketing.

The point is, weather you love OR hate him he seems to be intersting is he not?
And from Sonnens perspective, that is a) smart and b) money in the bank.

He knows he pulls everyone. His fand wanna see him win and the people who despise him want to see him get KTFO.
The end of the matter is most likely a huge number from both camps will order the PPV 

People love to talk about him, weather it's good or bad.
Mission accomplished right?!


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you dont deserve to follow mma if you are comparing it to wwe, sonnen is doing talking not fake fighting and obviously you are a big wwe fan otherwise you wouldn't know this info about their actors, sonnen could actually believe everythign he says you dont know that.


"I don't believe in sportsmanship and honour and all this crap that you guys like to talk about. I think it's a fight. Go out there and do whatever you want. I just don't like him. That's it. I don't need to offer an apology or need to provide an explanation. We can't all get along. He and I are going to be friends and we're going to go out and fight. I don't wish him a bad life. I don't wish that anything bad happens to him. I'm going to take his belt on August 7th and Dana's going to fire him on August 8th.



Im sure Sonnen believed every word of this , when he said it.:sarcastic12::sarcastic12::sarcastic12:


He also says Bisping's behaviour was disgusting yet says here he doesnt believe in sportsmanship or Honour. The guy is funny but full of it.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

why isnt he in jail yet?

What is taking so long?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Sekou said:


> why isnt he in jail yet?
> 
> What is taking so long?


Chael got a guilty plea deal so he doesn't have to go to jail. He is on probation for not sure how long 6 months I think.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> Chael got a guilty plea deal so he doesn't have to go to jail. He is on probation for not sure how long 6 months I think.


American legal system :sarcastic12:


----------



## andersen85 (Oct 18, 2010)

that was a great interview...really shows the other side of chael sonnen. didnt make any excuses gave silva tons of credit. i honestly really like his attitude about fighting and the business, if he wants to talk some crap let him, he backs it up or he gets submitted. one thing is for sure he is a fighter, and a good one.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> He also says Bisping's behaviour was disgusting yet says here he doesnt believe in sportsmanship or Honour. The guy is funny but full of it.


He's funny _because _he's full of it. You think he doesn't understand that someone can throw all the stuff he says right back at him? 

He just wants to make money and have a good time while doing it, but I also think he is truly driven to be the best.


----------

